# Searching a snack bar



## Nobody (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys, my friend has birthday next week and I'd like to buy her a little gift. She loves sweets. She was in Australia one year (in Sydney) and she told me, she ate the most best snack bar in her life there, but the problem is she told me it year ago and I don't remember the name of snack bar. Unfortunately, I don't remember almost anything about description of snack bar. One thing, what I remember about the snack bar, is that it is something like e.g. snickers and it's either chocolate coating and with a pink filling or maybe a pink coating and with chocolate filling. That's all, what I remember about it. I know, that probably you don't have enough informations but maybe someone knows, what I speak about it. I could ask her, but it would not be a surprise. It's possible, that the snack isn't from Australia maybe from other country, but in Australia she bought it. In Europe in usual markets, it isn't sold it. Thx


----------

